# Sensor-welche?



## waldy (1 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
eine Frage, 
auf Band 50cm breit und 3 Meter Lang läuft eine Werkstuck.
Am Ende Werkstuck wird in Kabine gewaschen  oder gespritz mit Wasser.
Und ich suche Sensoren oder Inis, mit welche kann  man an Anfang und am Ende Band von diese Werkstuck Signal bekommen und an SPS weiterleiten.
Am Anfang hatte ich eine Lichtschranke gedacht, nur was passt am Ende von Band-weiss ich nicht. Lichtschranke wird sofort mit Wasser gesritz-das geht nicht. Was kann man da rein einbauen, damit diese Sensor wird Wassergeschutzt und wird Werkstuck erkennen . Eine Sender und Empfänger - aber welche oder gibt s was anderes?
gruß waldy


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ist das Werkstück aus Eisen?? Dann wäre ein induktiver Sensor angebracht, oder ein kapazitiver (da müßte man ausprobieren ob der unempfindlich genug gegen den Wassernebel ist).

mfg 

dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort.
Die Rolle von Band sind ganz nah eingebaut (ca. 10 - 15 mm Luft zwischen Rollen)
Deswegen von unter geht das nicht.
Und zweitens Problemma, Band ist 50 cm Breit und Werkstuck ca. 10mal 10 cm.
Und Werkstuck läuft ein mal auf Linke Seite von Band und ein mal auf Rechte Seite von Band.
Teiretisch passt Gut nur Lichtschränke für diese Lösung.
aber was passt in Waschekabine ?
Gibt s so was ähnliches , wie Lichtschränke mit Sender und Empfänger, aber nur als induktiver odr kapazitiver  Sensoren , mit Abstand ca. 50 cm oder noch besser 1 Meter?

gruß waldy


----------



## lorenz2512 (1 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
wenn kein Anderer eine Idee hat, ruf mal bei IFM an, und schilder dort dein Problem, dort kannst Du auch für 4Wochen ein Mustergerät kostenlos bekommen, also kein Risiko.
http://www.ifmefector.com/ifmde/web/service.htm


mfg

dietmar


----------



## TimoS (1 Juni 2005)

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre ein Rollenschalter.
Kommt dan jedoch darauf an, ob der Mechanisch einbaubar ist und ob das Werkstück schwer genung ist ihn zu betätigen.


----------



## volker (1 Juni 2005)

man könnte die lichtschranke auch ausserhalb der kabine anbringen und durch eine glasscheibe das werkstück erfassen.


----------



## Ralle (1 Juni 2005)

@Volker --> genau

und eine LS mit möglichst viel Leistung (evtl. Laser), damit sie durch die Wasserspritzer durchkommt. Funktioniert in einer Anlage von uns ganz gut.


----------



## Daniel B (1 Juni 2005)

Hi , probier ein Reflextaster mit Spiegel , da kannste locker 3 m Reichweite überbrücken , den Spiegel am Besten in den Bereich wo es nass ist und den Sender lässte ausserhalb. Empfehlen kann Ich dir Wenglor oder IFM .
Die Lichtschranken sind auch Kinderleicht üder Hintergrundausblendung einzustellen.

Greetz Daniel


----------



## Anonymous (1 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
ich abreite mit Ls von Fa. Balluff, kenst Du die auch?
Und kannst Du vieleicht besetellnummer von IFM geben und wie heisst diese LS?
gruß waldy


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2005)

Halo Waldy,

wie schwerwiegend ist es, wenn ein Teil nicht erkannt wird?
Die Teile könnten auch einen Sicherheitsendschalter über eine Art "Prallplatte" betätigen.

@Daniel B
Hintergrundausblendung gibt es nur bei Lichttastern, nicht bei Spiegelreflexlichtschranken, oder?


----------



## Anonymous (2 Juni 2005)

Hallo,
Danke für die Antwort,
einer Sicherheitsendschalter kann man nicht einbauen lassen.
Weil Werkstuck läuftt von Breite ungleichmessig auf Band.
Einmal Links, ein mal auf mitte und manchmal auf Rechte Seite .
Und Sicherheitsendschalter kann man nur auf eine Feste Posizion einbauen. Vorraus , das Werkstuck läuft immer auf eine Stelle vorbei.
Aber bei unserem Bamd Werkstucke laufen auf verschiede Stelle vorbei.
Deswegen muss man nur etwas al Lichtschränker einbauen.
Oder gibt s Sender Empfänger aus Kapatitiven Bereich oder Ultraschalt?
waldy


----------



## edi (2 Juni 2005)

Hallo ,

geht evtl auch mit Ultraschall Sensor . Am besten mit Sender und Empfänger  die für große Reichweiten ausgelegt sind . Haben mehr "Bums". Kannst die dann auch evtl. aus dem Spritzbereich raussetzen.  
Musst auch auf die Kennlinie achten . Manche Ultras können in der sogenannten Totzone nichts "sehen" 
Gibts z.B bei Pepperl und Fuchs.

Gruß 
edi


----------

